# FODMAP diet



## Charlie’s Mum (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, this is my first post even though I was diagnosed with IBS over 30 years ago. In recent years I have also been diagnosed with Coeliac disease as well, and I was hoping once I got gluten out of my diet things would settle down - which it did, for a while - but other things kept creeping into my diet which I couldnt tolerate, such as soya, quinoa, etc. (I already had problems with dairy when I was diagnosed). Recently, I have had extremely bad stomach cramps with IBS and have been reading a book on FODMAP diet, which I intend to do (my dietitian recommended it). The last few days, Ive not eaten much at all apart from gluten free bread (I had boiled eggs with it today), but still have stomach cramps. This episode has been going on for 11 days, and Im getting scared of eating anything. Does anyone know whether stress on its own is enough to cause IBS or do they blame dietary problems?


----------



## ContactLenz (Feb 4, 2018)

Stress can exacerbate IBS symptoms but is most likely not the sole cause. Try eating plain things (oats, potatoes, brown rice, bananas, vegetables). Or try going on a vegan diet?


----------



## magicjenjen (Sep 23, 2003)

Stress really can work a number on me. As for dietary, I have been on every type of elimination diet and even was basically on the BRAT for months on end with no avail. I am sure I was born with this condition. I have had it since I can remember and my first medication I ever took as an infant was donnatal (sp) for colic symptoms and it runs in my family. Some days are better than others and I just keep on keeping on. It's all you can do. However with that being said, certain foods for me should just be eaten on the toilet as they are that big of a problem for me! Occasionally it is worth it though


----------



## Joy Clayton (Jul 25, 2018)

I find it is food related. Have used FODMAP as an elimination diet before. All was good for a while just eliminating foods which I knew upset me. Just had a really bad bout of IBS and am now starting off on the FODMAP eating regime. Lot better. I am a vegetarian and the book I have bought (The low FODMAP diet') does not have many veggie recipes in it. Trying to find some more.


----------

